# Kalling All Kayakers



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

Any OB kayakers out there? Not canoes, not inflatables, no yachts, etc.

I purchased a Wilderness Tarpon 140 last weekend. It's a 14' sit-on-top kayak. Living in Southern California, I can use it all year around. And since I live in Oceanside, and we have a great harbor, I can go kayaking locally. And I'll be able to cruise at Newport Dunes this fall, too!

....but, I wonder if anyone out here on OB-land takes their kayak with them when they hook-up their OB? I purchased a rack from Cabelas that clamps to my pick-up bed along a with magnetic foam pad for the roof of the truck, so I think I've got a way to transport this long boat without losing the functionality of the pick-up bed (I also have a tool box) and still can hook-up the trailer without the kayak getting in the way. I'm still waiting for the rack to arrive.

Thoughts? Suggestions?


----------



## duke2006 (Oct 12, 2006)

raynardo said:


> Any OB kayakers out there? Not canoes, not inflatables, no yachts, etc.
> 
> I purchased a Wilderness Tarpon 140 last weekend. It's a 14' sit-on-top kayak. Living in Southern California, I can use it all year around. And since I live in Oceanside, and we have a great harbor, I can go kayaking locally. And I'll be able to cruise at Newport Dunes this fall, too!
> 
> ...


Yakima sells a rack for the cab of the truck. I purchased one because I have two kayaks and it works great. The racks sells for about 400 dollars till its all said and done.


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

I have a Hobie Mirage Outfitter tandem and still use the foam block ontop of my truck since it has a cap. The Yakima system was pricey and not sure how long we keep the truck so that is why we still use the cheapo system.

Yakking and Outbacking very fun


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

I though about getting one but found out you can't fish from one, I like to stand up when I fly fish so I bought a float tube not as fast kinda like standing up buy not very high above the water but a lot of fun.

I've always wanted to try Kayaking looks like so much fun but I'm afraid if I flipped over I would not be able to get upright and turn into a dead bobber.


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

I fish from mine, although not fly fishing, still fishing, spinning rod is better to use than casting. The Hobie Mirage drive allows me to keep moving while casting since you use your feet to propel and you can use your hands for fishing. Last year I scabbed together an anchor system, this year I hope to perfect one. You can really sneak into a great fishing spot with a yak.


----------



## JOHNSUW (Nov 24, 2007)

raynardo said:


> Any OB kayakers out there? Not canoes, not inflatables, no yachts, etc.
> 
> I purchased a Wilderness Tarpon 140 last weekend. It's a 14' sit-on-top kayak. Living in Southern California, I can use it all year around. And since I live in Oceanside, and we have a great harbor, I can go kayaking locally. And I'll be able to cruise at Newport Dunes this fall, too!
> 
> ...


Well - this is one I can address - I teach paddling -- I have 4 Wilderness system Pungos - si in side -- don't personally care fro sit on tops - but every one has to find a boat that fits them.

i - well my Bride has a 2008 Chev Avalanche which we use to pull the OB. We bought the built in roof rack and bought Yakima mighty mounts to go onto the crossbars. WORKS GREAAT. Full access to Avalanche bed and can inspect boat througn moon/sun roof.

Enjoy yakking -- I just got in from a 15 mile trip on the upper Suwannee River in Georgia - gorgeous day inthe 80s. Only saw `1 ' gator.

john


----------



## JOHNSUW (Nov 24, 2007)

N7OQ said:


> I though about getting one but found out you can't fish from one, I like to stand up when I fly fish so I bought a float tube not as fast kinda like standing up buy not very high above the water but a lot of fun.
> 
> I've always wanted to try Kayaking looks like so much fun but I'm afraid if I flipped over I would not be able to get upright and turn into a dead bobber.


Get a yak much more fun than a tube...

Many many people fly fish from them.

I fish from mine all the time in lakes and rivers..

Come over here and I'll teach you to paddle -- most people who are scared of yaks have watched the Adventure programs showing sea kayaking and white water where you gotta know who to roll and the boats are not stable to due to needing to cut thru WAVES. I don't like waves!!!

The Wilderness Sytems Pungos are the ones that I use for classes, fishing, daytripping [like today 15 miles on the Upper Suwannee] and Camping. I have tall skinny friends who actually STAND up in theirs and fish. very very stable recreational boats

I canoed fro 40 years b4 starting to yak and my canoe is lonely. Such frredom to explore and when fidhing and I hook a nice sunfish or Bass, I get pulled around the water.

Will be hooking up the OB and going to Steven Foster State Park North od Fargo Georgia on Friday to Paddle and fish - in the Great Okeefenookee Swamp.

Learn to Yak and have a Ball

John


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

raynardo said:


> And I'll be able to cruise at Newport Dunes this fall, too!


Does this mean I should add you to the rally list and make you #10???


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

skippershe said:


> And I'll be able to cruise at Newport Dunes this fall, too!


Does this mean I should add you to the rally list and make you #10???









[/quote]

Geez! I thought I was already signed up.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

KAYAKSUW said:


> I though about getting one but found out you can't fish from one, I like to stand up when I fly fish so I bought a float tube not as fast kinda like standing up buy not very high above the water but a lot of fun.
> 
> I've always wanted to try Kayaking looks like so much fun but I'm afraid if I flipped over I would not be able to get upright and turn into a dead bobber.


Get a yak much more fun than a tube...

Many many people fly fish from them.

I fish from mine all the time in lakes and rivers..

Come over here and I'll teach you to paddle -- most people who are scared of yaks have watched the Adventure programs showing sea kayaking and white water where you gotta know who to roll and the boats are not stable to due to needing to cut thru WAVES. I don't like waves!!!

The Wilderness Sytems Pungos are the ones that I use for classes, fishing, daytripping [like today 15 miles on the Upper Suwannee] and Camping. I have tall skinny friends who actually STAND up in theirs and fish. very very stable recreational boats

I canoed fro 40 years b4 starting to yak and my canoe is lonely. Such frredom to explore and when fidhing and I hook a nice sunfish or Bass, I get pulled around the water.

Will be hooking up the OB and going to Steven Foster State Park North od Fargo Georgia on Friday to Paddle and fish - in the Great Okeefenookee Swamp.

Learn to Yak and have a Ball

John
[/quote]

This sound really cool the tube is a lot of work and you don't get anywhere fast. But I'm still worried that I will tip over and drown. Maybe if I put out riggers on it but then it might get in the way of my fish. I have fished out of a canoe and did OK as long as I didn't stand up. They use them here to go down the rivers through the white water. Still I will look into it and maybe rent one and try it out. How hard is it to get out of one if lets say you tip over?


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I have always had in interest in learning to paddle a yak. I even bought a small recreational boat from a friend. He won it in a raffle at a car show, and wasn't going to use it...got a $300 boat for $150. It's been sitting in the yard ever since. Just can't seem to find the time. Hopefully, as the kids get older, and more confident around the water, we can all learn about it as a family and enjoy it.

Tim


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

raynardo said:


> And I'll be able to cruise at Newport Dunes this fall, too!


Does this mean I should add you to the rally list and make you #10???









[/quote]

Geez! I thought I was already signed up.








[/quote]
You are now!


----------



## JOHNSUW (Nov 24, 2007)

N7OQ said:


> I though about getting one but found out you can't fish from one, I like to stand up when I fly fish so I bought a float tube not as fast kinda like standing up buy not very high above the water but a lot of fun.
> 
> I've always wanted to try Kayaking looks like so much fun but I'm afraid if I flipped over I would not be able to get upright and turn into a dead bobber.


Get a yak much more fun than a tube...

Many many people fly fish from them.

I fish from mine all the time in lakes and rivers..

Come over here and I'll teach you to paddle -- most people who are scared of yaks have watched the Adventure programs showing sea kayaking and white water where you gotta know who to roll and the boats are not stable to due to needing to cut thru WAVES. I don't like waves!!!

The Wilderness Sytems Pungos are the ones that I use for classes, fishing, daytripping [like today 15 miles on the Upper Suwannee] and Camping. I have tall skinny friends who actually STAND up in theirs and fish. very very stable recreational boats

I canoed fro 40 years b4 starting to yak and my canoe is lonely. Such frredom to explore and when fidhing and I hook a nice sunfish or Bass, I get pulled around the water.

Will be hooking up the OB and going to Steven Foster State Park North od Fargo Georgia on Friday to Paddle and fish - in the Great Okeefenookee Swamp.

Learn to Yak and have a Ball

John
[/quote]

This sound really cool the tube is a lot of work and you don't get anywhere fast. But I'm still worried that I will tip over and drown. Maybe if I put out riggers on it but then it might get in the way of my fish. I have fished out of a canoe and did OK as long as I didn't stand up. They use them here to go down the rivers through the white water. Still I will look into it and maybe rent one and try it out. How hard is it to get out of one if lets say you tip over?

[/quote]

TIP OVER -- my students never tip over -- not allowed

IF you are paddling a recreational yak and many companies make this type, if you do "tip" you fall out. My cockpits are 55 inches long and 22 inches wide.

I am 6 ft over 260lbs and I can't stay in one on its side.

go to a dealer who will let you try several types

jlv


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Well I have been checking them out on the Internet and I can see what you are talking about, falling out. I had seen them on TV where you have to squeeze into them with a boot that wraps around your waist and they would roll over and they would use their paddle to right them self. I'm really thinking about getting one or two of them. I have a roof rack on my Tahoe so I should be able to put a couple on the rack. Thanks for the info.


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

N7OQ said:


> I've always wanted to try Kayaking looks like so much fun but I'm afraid if I flipped over I would not be able to get upright and turn into a dead bobber.


I have a Wilderness Tarpon 140 - it's a sit-on-top style, you can't get caught in it if it flips, you just fall off. Although it's not impossible, this kayak is constructed so that one really has to work to tip it. But this kayak can also be easily converted to a fishing kayak - and one can supposedly stand on it as well - of course, good balance is needed. I've seen photos of this kayak with folks sitting on it sideways, feet dangling over the edge into the water, fishing. I'm not much of a fisherman, buy it's nice to know that I have the ability to fish off of my kayak.


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

This is my Hobie, sit on top, fishing yak, tandem, fun for both us to enjoy at the same time. Plus it really is stable which is great since my wife isn't.

If it is really hot outside, you can jump overboard to cool off and still pull yourself back in and it doesn't tip over or even come close to it.


----------

